# FREE o2 sim cards + 300 free txts



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

*Content removed by kmpowell* - No commercial/affiliate advertising allowed.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

From the T&C's...

To obtain your free monthly allowance of Messages you must top-up by at least Â£10 each month.

:?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

How much is p&p?


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

L8_0RGY said:


> How much is p&p?


free [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> How much is p&p?


At the risk of sounding like Gary Glitter,

"Do you wanna be in my gang, my gang, my gang..."

[smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

jampott said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > How much is p&p?
> ...


Errrrrrrr, No comment.

I just had to get it in before you and your apparently homosexual partner Saint :wink:

I got some of these o2 simcards last time and was dissapointed to note you had to pay a tenner to activate it.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Nothing for free in this world.

Though you were all smart enough to know that already.

As a side & this is directed to the original poster, how many times are you going to remind us about these feckin O2 sim cards?? I believe that everyone in the country now knows where to get some not so free O2 sim cards. Do you work for O2?? :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

j600.com said:


> get em to your mams, your grans, your mates etc etc.
> 
> http://freesim.o2.co.uk/messages.php?f=aoksng
> 
> 8)


I've got to ask....how is this different from the numerous times that you've posted it before?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

And I've not said anything..... I could try a personal attack - but no doubt I'd get my fingers rapped for it! <break it down>

Oh well.......


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I thought that the original poster of this thread had taken his ball back and wasn't going to play with us any more??

:wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Thank - you

PS indirectly - directly relevant to this thread.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I think a better option for a fair number of people (not everyone, granted) is the new U Fix tariff, if you like texting.

Normally Â£25 a month, but promotionally (and available to my mates permanently) Â£12.50 a month, gives you 30 mins and 400 texts a month, with the option to top up (like PAYG) if you need any more than that.

For your Â£150 spend over 12 months, you get a total of 360 minutes, 5400 texts and a free phone (and some very good ones amongst them...)

Get the SDAII, add on TomTom Mobile or Co Pilot and you've a cracking incar Sat Nav bundle at very little cost, when you consider what else the deal gives you...

Like I say, not suitable for everyone, but certainly plugs the gap in the "needs a fair number of texts" market...


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

no i dont work for o2 and no its not the same link as last time these offers come and go and its first come first served. you do have to pay Â£10 per month to top up if u want the free texts.

most forums love these free o2 offers i'll not post them here any more if no-one is interested. most pay as u go sim cards u have to top them up just like the o2 ones, but very few pay as u go offer 300 free texts a month and also these sim cards are Â£9.95 if u want to buy one from a shop. so 4 for free isnt something really to have a winge about, god this forum has some whiners on it.

if your not interested then dont click the button pretty simple really. no-ones forcing you to get any. its just handy to know u can get them free if you want them rather than paying for one.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I didn't know you'd become a phones salesman Jampo. :wink:


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

i'm sure that with these o2 payg sim cards you have the option of having 300free texts per month OR 100 cross-network minutes upon a monthly top-up of Â£10...


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

jampott said:


> I think a better option for a fair number of people (not everyone, granted) is the new U Fix tariff, if you like texting.
> 
> Normally Â£25 a month, but promotionally (and available to my mates permanently) Â£12.50 a month, gives you 30 mins and 400 texts a month, with the option to top up (like PAYG) if you need any more than that.
> 
> ...


wasnt aware of the U fix tariff, does seem like a good option. everyone i know is on o2 so tmobile isnt for me but this does seem like a good offer u'll struggle to beat. Â£12.50 a month and u get a free phone. sounds good.


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

kwaTTro said:


> i'm sure that with these o2 payg sim cards you have the option of having 300free texts per month OR 100 cross-network minutes upon a monthly top-up of Â£10...


ive heard that aswell, ive also heard theres a hack so u dont have to pay the Â£10 at all (its on other forums) and ive also heard theres a new hack where u can get free Â£50 credit on them by texting a number but im not sure how that works? (it was an offer meant for o2 contract phones but worked on the pay as u go ones or something?)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

j600.com said:


> no i dont work for o2 and no its not the same link as last time these offers come and go and its first come first served. you do have to pay Â£10 per month to top up if u want the free texts.
> 
> most forums love these free o2 offers i'll not post them here any more if no-one is interested. most pay as u go sim cards u have to top them up just like the o2 ones, but very few pay as u go offer 300 free texts a month and also these sim cards are Â£9.95 if u want to buy one from a shop. so 4 for free isnt something really to have a winge about, god this forum has some whiners on it.
> 
> if your not interested then dont click the button pretty simple really. no-ones forcing you to get any. its just handy to know u can get them free if you want them rather than paying for one.


I hardly think i was whinging. You've posted roughly the same link 3 seperate times over the past 3 months & i have seen them on other forums. I'm all for sharing good news or good deals, but i can't see where your new O2 offer is really any better than the last one.

As i said, everyone knows you can get free sim cards from most Airtime providers & the O2 offer has been around for a while, so you're not telling anyone anything they don't already know.

I could be wrong, but i think not.

Is the reason everyone you know is on O2 down to the fact they've all got these free sim cards :lol: :lol: TBH most people i know are on a variety of networks, due mainly to using phones supplied by their employers. I'm on Orange :lol: :lol:


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> I hardly think i was whinging. You've posted roughly the same link 3 seperate times over the past 3 months & i have seen them on other forums. I'm all for sharing good news or good deals, but i can't see where your new O2 offer is really any better than the last one.
> 
> As i said, everyone knows you can get free sim cards from most Airtime providers & the O2 offer has been around for a while, so you're not telling anyone anything they don't already know.
> 
> I could be wrong, but i think not.


its not that ive posted the same link, these links run for a short period of time then end. so if u check the link posted in say 2weeks you wont be able to get any free o2 simcards. they launch these offers in limited numbers every 8weeks or so. as soon as they launch them people spread the word and the free sim cards run out.

its not the same link i keep posting, its the LATEST link which is currently running. the old links run out.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Where are the links announced on the O2 website?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Its not the worlds biggest secret - there is a link from the Yahoo homepage to free O2 sim cards at the moment! www.yahoo.co.uk


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ah.... so really just keep http://freesim.o2.co.uk as a favourite and check back periodically.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I can't understand this J600 person, he keeps telling us he's leaving/left... then he comes back, like its all normal :? :lol:

Strange guy!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> I didn't know you'd become a phones salesman Jampo. :wink:


lol... nah, I just work for one of the big networks... 

If only the Ufix tarifs allowed you to add a recurring data bundle. It'd be bloody brilliant.

As it is, I'm stuck with Â£16 a month for 200 mins and 40mb of data, and I chucked on another Â£20 per month for 500 texts @ 5p each. Â£36 per month covering as much of everything as I need. Bargain 

Also means I can get T Mobile WiFi hotspot access for Â£23.50 a month as an addon. Still, I'll use my 3G data for a bit, and if I need to download something huge from an airport, maybe I'll sign up


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Tim

You wondered why I questioned your motives behind that group buy... then you post penny pinching crap such as this over and over again. One look at your own personal forum shows rubbish like this posted in huge quantities, and IMO appears to speak volumes about you as a person.

Why you feel the need to post this rubbish is beyond me. It does nothing but makes you look like the internet 'money troll' that I (and others) have you down as, which regardless of being right or wrong, is the persona you are giving!

As previously mentioned, you keep saying you are leaving, then the ONLY time you come back is to pimp more of this crap at us, which quite clearly NOBODY is interested in!

Whether you are making a turn out of this or not, posting this crap over and over again does NOTHING in your favour, but bolster the opinions people have of you and your attitude to money.

It's a shame really, because putting this 'money troll' attitude aside; you do seem like a genuinely nice guy.

You will probably see this as a personal attack, but it's not meant to be, you just simply fail to see any sort of reason behind peopleâ€™s views and continue plodding on with your blinkers on.

Regards
Kevin


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I know the "done thing" a while ago was to post affiliate links as a click-thru, so you could spam forums like these, offer people a good deal, and generate a bit of income through the affiliate scheme. No harm done, but unwelcome in most places I've frequented.

To be honest, I can't be bothered to check whether this is an affiliate link or not, and to be truthful, I don't really care. It doesn't represent a significant saving, and if you want to keep topping up with Â£10, there are probably better deals out there. Of course if you want to follow j600.com's advice and try and find the scam allowing you to use the offer WITHOUT topping up, then go ahead... its a free country. Wouldn't surprise me if O2 themselves dreamt up that loophole and secretly advertised it. Why? So they can (with a small loss-leader) generate a moderate increase in subscriber numbers. BT Cellnet used to be happy to allow similar scams (allegedly!) so why not O2?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I think he maybe putting there links up because o2 pay him a commission fee, either for each click or each sign up.



> f=aoksng


The above part in the link looks like a referrer link.

If this is what he is doing, he really is a small timer!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Sorry, missed Jampotts post above.


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> Tim
> 
> You wondered why I questioned your motives behind that group buy... then you post penny pinching crap such as this over and over again. One look at your own personal forum shows rubbish like this posted in huge quantities, and IMO appears to speak volumes about you as a person.


my forum is about nike air rifts? i have one section where people can post links to discounts and special offers. the only other links i have are at the top which is a banner which goes to ebay. this forum is full of adverts and banners? alot more than what i have on mine.



kmpowell said:


> Why you feel the need to post this rubbish is beyond me. It does nothing but makes you look like the internet 'money troll' that I (and others) have you down as, which regardless of being right or wrong, is the persona you are giving!
> 
> As previously mentioned, you keep saying you are leaving, then the ONLY time you come back is to pimp more of this crap at us, which quite clearly NOBODY is interested in!


Post this rubbish? for christs sake i only posted one link to FREE sim cards? hardly spamming the forum with crap, i honestly thought someone might actually want some. How am i pimping something i make nothing from?? im not affiliated with o2 at all? if no1 is interested then fair enough.



kmpowell said:


> Whether you are making a turn out of this or not, posting this crap over and over again does NOTHING in your favour, but bolster the opinions people have of you and your attitude to money.


Posting this crap over and over again? i only made one post? and maybe i posted a similar one months ago. hardly posting crap "over and over again"

i get absolutely nothing from giving you that link?! its not even an affiliate link its just a link to free o2 simcards which someone posted on my forum which i thought i'd share with you.

this is nothing to do with money i was trying to share a decent offer with you. this is THE ONLY forum that takes this attitude towards these kind of links im totally gobsmacked. other forums love them. i guarantee you 100% that isnt some sort of affiliate link and i make absolutely nothing from it whatsoever and have no links to o2. i simply thought it was a good deal and thought i'd share it with the people on here.

if your not into getting free stuff and you find offence in that post then i apologise and as said before i wont post links like that in the future.

like i said most forums appreciate "heads up" on special offers and savings. obviously the tt forum finds them offensive.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> like i said most forums appreciate "heads up" on special offers and savings. obviously the tt forum finds them offensive.


I don't think it's the links that the forum finds offensive.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Tim
> 
> You wondered why I questioned your motives behind that group buy... then you post penny pinching crap such as this over and over again. One look at your own personal forum shows rubbish like this posted in huge quantities, and IMO appears to speak volumes about you as a person.
> 
> ...


Pissed myself laughing then, as it was quite a few lines in before i realised you were directing this at J600 (did not realise he was called Tim as well) i thought you were having a pop at jampoTT :lol: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

j600.com said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Tim
> ...


My last point, i've had a brief check back & this is the 3rd time you've posted about free O2 sim cards, the last being 7 weeks ago & about 4 weeks prior to that. I think your posting it in that many places, you're forgetting where you've posted.


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

saint said:


> > like i said most forums appreciate "heads up" on special offers and savings. obviously the tt forum finds them offensive.
> 
> 
> I don't think it's the links that the forum finds offensive.


i only posted the link, there was about 1line of text with it which i dont think was offensive.

most forums love links to discounts, sales, special offers and free stuff. i find it quite bizarre that you class this as spam when i only posted 1 link and in the general forum too. hardly spamming it all over the site.

ive also seen other members post links to discounted or free stuff in the past and not get any comeback the way i have here? theres one for selfridges right above mine now! he gonna get caned for spamming the site with crap links aswell?


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

j600.com said:


> i only posted the link, there was about 1line of text with it which i dont think was offensive.


I don't think anyone commented that your link was offensive



j600.com said:


> most forums love links to discounts, sales, special offers and free stuff. i find it quite bizarre that you class this as spam when i only posted 1 link and in the general forum too. hardly spamming it all over the site.


As does this forum. We have a group buy section for great deals.



j600.com said:


> ive also seen other members post links to discounted or free stuff in the past and not get any comeback the way i have here? theres one for selfridges right above mine now! he gonna get caned for spamming the site with crap links aswell?


Yes, others will have posted links to genuine offers.

I suspect the issue here j600 is that it's not a deal at all. It's get a sim card and then pay Â£10/month to use it. If you were posting links to free stuff then I am sure lots of forum members would be enamered by your kind gestures.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Tim
> ...


Likewise :lol:


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

scavenger said:


> I suspect the issue here j600 is that it's not a deal at all. It's get a sim card and then pay Â£10/month to use it. If you were posting links to free stuff then I am sure lots of forum members would be enamered by your kind gestures.


i kinda see where your coming from but the fact is these are Â£9.95 sim cards which u can get for free. for someone that wanted to go onto o2 pay as u go this is going to save them Â£9.95 which they would have to pay if they went to a shop to buy one.

these are worth getting even if u dont use them, you could sell them on or keep them for future use incase u (or a friend or family) ever did need a sim card or want to go onto pay as u go.

you dont HAVE to pay Â£10 a month if u dont pay it u just dont get the free texts you dont get cut off or anything and its not a contract u can end it whenever you want.

like i said before this isnt for everyone as alot of people dont like payasugo but those who do this is gonna save them Â£9.95 and if they wanted consecutive numbers (for friends and family) they can get 4 for nothing. its hardly something to moan about. its a free offer.

ps. heres that hack if anyone wants it (it just got posted on the other forum) i dunno if it works but members on there reckon it does!

"Free Texts For Life!

Firstly you must have an O2 sim card with the 300 free text offer.

Ok, put your new sim card in your phone, then look in a booklet in your pack for the TOPUP card, on the front is a sticker which says ACTIVATE ring 248 (Free Call)

Ring this number, you will be asked for the 19 digit number located on the reverse of the TOPUP card.

Once the above steps have been done, activation is complete, hang up when asked. (NO NEED FOR A Â£10 TOPUP)

YOU NOW HAVE 300 TEXTS

On some phones it will come up saying ERROR whilst putting in the 19 digit number, if it does this donâ€™t worry just hang up and your text free text are there.

Or you could just text *148*19 digit number#SEND

I guarantee this works on the all mobiles 100%.

If you run out of the 300 text during the 30/31 day period, donâ€™t worry they will be there on the next anniversary date you originally put the sim in your phone.

No need to pay at all

Also to claim your free Â£2.50 free credit on the sim card.

Simply ring 21500 (Free Call) to register your details, u can use false name etc, but use an address and postcode that do exist. 
Within 5 days u will receive a text saying 'Thank you for registering and here is your free Â£2.50 credit from O2'.

Again donâ€™t worry this will not affect your free text as u are not using the TOPUP card to obtain credit.

If You Have Already Topped Up Using The TOPUP Card You Can Still Get Free Texts.

1. Top up Â£10 of credit (you obviously already have if u need to use this method)

2.Take a note of what date and time you topped up â€" this is important.

3. Use your phone normally that month until you run out of your free (300) texts.

4. Once youâ€™ve run out of your free (300) texts reset the date on your mobile to the date when you first topped up.

5. DONâ€™T USE YOUR PHONE THAT DAY, WHICH MEANS DONâ€™T MAKE A CONNECTION WITH ANYONE, BUT LEAVE YOUR PHONE, SWITCHED ON!

6. The next day, make sure itâ€™s after 24hrs set your phone back to the correct date.

7.Now all youâ€™ll have to do is wait until the next month & youâ€™ll get a message from O2 saying "THANK YOU FOR TOPPING UP, YOU NOW HAVE YOUR FREE 300 TEXT MESSAGES"

8.You can only get 300 free texts once every month, so make sure you donâ€™t run out half way through.

9. Now all you have to do is repeat this every month, so no more need to top up - free texts for life!"


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

scavenger said:


> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> > most forums love links to discounts, sales, special offers and free stuff. i find it quite bizarre that you class this as spam when i only posted 1 link and in the general forum too. hardly spamming it all over the site.
> ...


In fact, wasn't it junk600 who wanted that changed to include discounts and special offers to peddle his wares? If you are going to post non-special offers, at least do it in the right place...

Oh, I have to add that it really does look like a scabby affiliate link to me...


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

i felt this was more general discussion than a groupbuy. also if it is a scabby affiliate link its nothing to do with me i honestly didnt realise it was. i can swear on my handicapped brothers life to that, it was a link to free texts someone posted on my forum so i STUPIDLY thought you guys might be interested and posted it on here.

i dont see what all the fuss is about, you lot need to get out more.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

J600,

Still typing away... :roll:

Like I always said you take small things in life way too seriously, you'll end up killing yourself over something so minor! no joke.

No problem with the link, just with you posting it, have now got an image of a cheapskate, money grabber, only in it for himself.

So really what ever you post up, it will look to many on there that you are trying to make money on them!

ps what happened to you leaving?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

j600.com said:


> i dont see what all the fuss is about, you lot need to get out more.


Are you SERIOUS!

Look at your last 20 post they are so long, arguing and fighting your case, it seems like you need a life!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Shame J600 wasnt at the Alamo.........This guy knows how to defend a worthless fight :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Shame J600 wasnt at the Alamo.........This guy knows how to defend a worthless fight :lol:


LMAO - thanks for that......


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

junk600 :lol:


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

aah nice to see the regulars are back on the case :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Off Topic - J600.com - why do you hide your online status?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

j600.com said:


> aah nice to see the regulars are back on the case :lol:


You still here... :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

saint said:


> Off Topic - J600.com - why do you hide your online status?


That's obvious! he's a e-Ninja........Master of the art of posting and running before you and your boyfriend can get organised.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

j600.com said:


> i felt this was more general discussion than a groupbuy. also if it is a scabby affiliate link its nothing to do with me i honestly didnt realise it was. i can swear on my handicapped brothers life to that, it was a link to free texts someone posted on my forum so i STUPIDLY thought you guys might be interested and posted it on here.
> 
> i dont see what all the fuss is about, you lot need to get out more.


J600. I am actually with you on this one. Mountains out of molehills etc. But you do now know that there are ebummers about on the Forum...

e scatter cushions group buy anyone?

:wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Everyone should grow up !! :x

Why don't we talk about something more important ..... like Nike trainers? :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Everyone should grow up !! :x
> 
> Why don't we talk about something more important ..... like Nike trainers? :wink:


Anyone know where i can get a second hand pair of drifts


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

saint said:


> Off Topic - J600.com - why do you hide your online status?


dunno? always do on forums. hiding from you ebummers :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BTW, if anyone else wants a slice of what j600.com is offering, the sort of link you need is here:

http://www.o2deals.co.uk/affiliate_scheme.htm

or maybe even:

https://www.awin1.com/signup.php?merchant=380

Now I don't know whether j600.com is an affiliate member himself, or whether he is naively (as he suggests) simply passing on affiliate links from his "friends", but we have his word that he didn't know someone else was making a fast buck on the back of it, so I guess that's where we'll leave it. If his handicapped brother gets struck by a bolt of lightening, I imagine we'll be pretty clear on the situation.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

j600.com said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Off Topic - J600.com - why do you hide your online status?
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

By god i think youve got it


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Everyone should grow up !! :x
> 
> Why don't we talk about something more important ..... like Nike trainers? :wink:


I've actually never seen anyone wear a pair! As I said ages ago.... how can a trainer be modelled on the barefoot runners of Kenya?


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

saint said:


> I've actually never seen anyone wear a pair! As I said ages ago.... how can a trainer be modelled on the barefoot runners of Kenya?


uv never seen anyone wearing a pair of nike rifts? where u been hiding?

im guessing u must be pretty old/unfashionable :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

One thing I don't understand, you promised us all you were leaving, then you came back, got in an argument on the group buy section, left again, then came back...?

What is it with you?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> One thing I don't understand, you promised us all you were leaving, then you came back, got in an argument on the group buy section, left again, then came back...?
> 
> What is it with you?


Maybe he's a goldfish?


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> One thing I don't understand, you promised us all you were leaving, then you came back, got in an argument on the group buy section, left again, then came back...?
> 
> What is it with you?


believe it or not i dont come here to argue, i came back as i got quite a few pm's from forum members asking me too and to ignore certain members. so i came back.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

j600.com said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > I've actually never seen anyone wear a pair! As I said ages ago.... how can a trainer be modelled on the barefoot runners of Kenya?
> ...


Dunno..... chavs think they're fashionable.... football casuals have their fashion.... so not really a good basis for arguement.

Suppose they appeal to those that enjoy wearing sandals


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Do you wear socks with them...?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

j600.com said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I don't understand, you promised us all you were leaving, then you came back, got in an argument on the group buy section, left again, then came back...?
> ...


Members on this forum asking you to come back here or members on your forum asking you to go back here?


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

jampott said:


> Do you wear socks with them...?


nah, nobody wears socks with em thats not 8)



scoTTy said:


> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


members of THIS forum asking me to come back here  there are a few who dont hate me believe it or not. :-*


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

j600.com said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Do you wear socks with them...?
> ...


Am not aware of anyone hating you - regardless of what you may have said or think.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Hating would imply I gave a shit, really. Fortunately, I don't...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I don't hate you......You don't even annoy me like a few others....But it is the stuff that you post that gets up peoples noses......People dont need spam posted, we get enough of it in our inbox or through the letter box to have to put up with it in here aswell. Everyone on here are pretty bright so if they want to get free texts for Â£10 :? I'm sure they are more than capable of finding the link somewhere else other than here.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Tim
> ...


Ditto, I didn't Jampo had a website full of 'free' stuff.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

j600.com said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > j600.com said:
> ...


I thought you was gonna say that. So how did you know about the PM's if you'd left? :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


Because you get e-mail alert when someone pm's you


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

J600, you seem like a compulsive liar!


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

why coz i said i got pm's from people saying i should come back? its true. what lies have i said? you cant brand someone as a compulsive liar with nothing to back it up.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

j600.com said:


> why coz i said i got pm's from people saying i should come back? its true. what lies have i said? you cant brand someone as a compulsive liar with nothing to back it up.


You can't brand someone a homosexual with nothing to back it up. :roll:


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

jampott said:


> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> > why coz i said i got pm's from people saying i should come back? its true. what lies have i said? you cant brand someone as a compulsive liar with nothing to back it up.
> ...


didnt brand anyone a homosexual, said you were ebummers (bumming eachother online - aka tongue'in the brown - aka kissing eachothers ass) i didnt mean u were actually funboys, bumboys or anything of the sort. if you are then good luck to you ive nowt against batty's.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

j600.com said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > j600.com said:
> ...


You've a short memory. And an unnervingly poor sense of grammar.

Try:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hlight=gay

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... y&start=30

In the latter, you admit to calling me a homosexual. :roll:


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

obviously i dont know you 2 do bum eachother outside of this forum thats your business. i was referring to the bumming you do on here. i do apologise.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

j600.com said:


> obviously i dont know you 2 do bum eachother outside of this forum thats your business. i was referring to the bumming you do on here. i do apologise.


Considering we're 600+ miles apart, I think that's quite unlikely.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

This thread has reached new lows.

I'm loving it.


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

jampott said:


> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> > obviously i dont know you 2 do bum eachother outside of this forum thats your business. i was referring to the bumming you do on here. i do apologise.
> ...


i didnt suggest u did it daily, i personally dont think long distance relationships work. but as i said before you dont need to try and explain your sexual preferences to us, what you do behind closed doors is your business.

"quite unlikely" does suggest your not ruling out the idea. :-*


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> > obviously i dont know you 2 do bum eachother outside of this forum thats your business. i was referring to the bumming you do on here. i do apologise.
> ...


But not completely unlikely........


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

j600.com said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > j600.com said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Now that is funny


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


It would have been funnier if spelled correctly... :roll:

Obviously any degree of either sarcasm, irony, or any other subtle linguistic jokes go way over the head of some people... :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Is this dirty washing time?

Let me quote -

"saint wrote: 
Are these free?

You have my word that you can have these for FREE if you come collect them in person so I can see how much of a smart arse u are face to face.

im getting bored of your shitty snide little comments and would like to see how clever you are in "real life"

"

I continue

"saint wrote: 
The thread indicates that they are FOR SALE - no mention of them being free. My post was purely to highlight this so as there can be no confusion.

You sir seem to have the problem not me so please don't PM me with crap like this - thanks.

if something is for sale then its not free is it. its FOR SALE so why try and be clever with "witty" unfunny replies to all my posts.

if it was a 1 off then i wudnt be arsed but its everytime i have a post u have a snide reply (usually tagged up with jampott) and im getting pretty bored of it to be honest.

if u wanna fuck about and be clever then be a man about it and do it face to face rather than hidden behind some shitty persona on a forum. i am 100% certain in real life u wudnt be as cocky and i'd like to find out.
"

Now - of course there are all the other posts and comments that were made - not to forget the lovely sig pic!

Who bullies whom?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > j600.com said:
> ...


What do i care about the spelling......I couldnt spell correctly if my life depended on it. To me it's all about the delivery!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> What do i care about the spelling......I couldnt spell correctly if my life depended on it. To me it's all about the delivery!


Oh very good!!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

J600,

You are constantly telling lies, take this thread and the link and what you get out of it, the group buys, the spacers, thereâ€™s other things I notices in the past which I am not going to mention here.

Thereâ€™s a long list of things, and thats the what I see when I see your name on topics.

Also all you seem to do on the forum these days is come on here and argue, you don't contribute on the main section, looking at the last 5 pages of your last posts, you just waste bandwidth with your long pointless posts.

You need to see a therapist, sort out your issues!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

j600.com said:


> i got pm's from people saying i should come back? its true.


Why would people want you to come back, all you do is post in the off topic, for sale and group buy section and start arguments, where do you contribute to the TT ownership?


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> J600,
> 
> You are constantly telling lies, take this thread and the link and what you get out of it


I didnt lie about that - i honestly didnt know it was an affiliate



dj c225 said:


> the group buys


I didnt lie on any of my groupbuys - someone claimed i was getting mine for free which was a lie (not me telling the lies)



dj c225 said:


> the spacers


I didnt lie about the spacers - i listed them for sale, someone didnt wanna pay the asking price and started spreading lies about me.



dj c225 said:


> Also all you seem to do on the forum these days is come on here and argue, you don't contribute on the main section, looking at the last 5 pages of your last posts, you just waste bandwidth with your long pointless posts.


I used to contribute on lots of parts of the forum until a certain few people started ruining every thread i posted on. I dont come here to argue, show me 1 topic i have started an arguement on. I post a normal topic and certain members come purely just to start arguements. They have admitted they do it purely to wind me up.

Not once have i started any arguement without being provoked.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

J600,

As far as the arguments go...

Its partly your fault, if you think you have issues with people here just ignore it.

That way there will be no arguing back from you and people will see that you don't get wound up.

The problem is your attidude, you get wound up so easy it seems, and you take things so seriously.

Calm down, be cool, otherwise you'll end up killing yourself over something so minor.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

J600



> I didnt lie about that - i honestly didnt know it was an affiliate


The fact that you buy and sell and run your own website. I find it hard to believe you didnt know that the link was a affiliate.



> I used to contribute on lots of parts of the forum until a certain few people started ruining every thread i posted on. I dont come here to argue, show me 1 topic i have started an arguement on. I post a normal topic and certain members come purely just to start arguements. They have admitted they do it purely to wind me up.


Don't remember seeing many posts from you in the main forum. But i think there were one or two. And yes i guess people do follow your posts to wind you up which maybe alittle unfair.......However you make yourself such a easy target and i'm sorry but it is funny  . Instead of replying to them either ignore them or come back with a witty remark, dont take them seriously.

As for your activity on the Forum maybe you should just join in on the main forum and don't just post silly links that no one wants to see. Before long people will get to know you and the e-bummers/e-bullies will leave you alone.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Before long people will get to know you and the e-bummers/e-bullies will leave you alone.


That's the one that sticks in my throat!!

You question intentions and , ok maybe persist in asking questions especially where answers are vague and inconsistant, but to have comments such as those mentioned made directly against you ain't gonna win "friends"! Is it?


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> > i got pm's from people saying i should come back? its true.
> ...


I have helped other tt owners, i have arranged succesful groupbuys for LOTS of members on here (getting members on here savings on armrests, wipers etc - every single person was happy apart from 1) ive bought and sold things and met with other members on here, ive helped people on here with ebay/paypal, ive helped with tt topics where ive known the answers (agreed these are few - i ask for more help than give it when it comes to TT stuff).



genocidalduck said:


> J600
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing i have done wrong on here is bite when people have wound me up, and post a link to FREE o2 sim cards (which i HONESTLY didnt know it was an affiliate link and i wouldnt have swore on my brothers life otherwise, it certainly isnt an affiliate of mine) Just because ive got a website doesnt mean i know about o2 affiliate schemes.

The reason i dont post much in the other sections anymore (i used to) is all my posts attract a few members who try to wind me up. So whats the point in me just supplying them with topics to entertain themselves on. If its someone else's topic whats the point in me replying to it so these few members can hijack the topic and spoil it simply because i had a post on it.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

j600.com said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > j600.com said:
> ...


You should re-read your sig and act on it.


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

im not biting, i was just explaining and answering their questions. ive not bit since coming back on here. just having a laugh - my gay jibes at u arent serious, im no homophobe. live and let live and each to their own and all that.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

And stop trying to explain yourself after everyone says something........Just gives people the thought that you may be hiding something and more ammo to wind you up.  If you reply to other peoples threads, no one is going to follow you and try to wind you up. If they do ( which i doubt ) then dont rise to it. just give a simple ----> :roll: .


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ok - gay jibes being a "laugh" - you're a complete prick and a winker - hahahahahaha

So....care to explain this? Or is that just pure humour?



> if u wanna f*ck about and be clever then be a man about it and do it face to face rather than hidden behind some sh1tty persona on a forum. i am 100% certain in real life u wudnt be as cocky and i'd like to find out.


^ooops forgot about the swearing - edited


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> Ok - gay jibes being a "laugh" - you're a complete prick and a wanker - hahahahahaha
> 
> So....care to explain this? Or is that just pure humour?
> 
> ...


Its nearly as funny as threatening to hack me. :lol:


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

saint said:


> Ok - gay jibes being a "laugh" - you're a complete prick and a wanker - hahahahahaha
> 
> So....care to explain this? Or is that just pure humour?
> 
> ...


yeh u were winding me up and i bit, however there was more to that message that you have cleverly edited out to try and make it look like im the one who is bullying you when in fact (pretty much everyone on here knows anyway) this isnt the case and it was you targetting me, i admit i finally bit and had a go back. but there was lots of harrassment that built up to it.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

j600.com said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Ok - gay jibes being a "laugh" - you're a complete prick and a wanker - hahahahahaha
> ...


No edit - if you look back a page or two you will see your pms in all their glory!

From: j600.com 
To: saint 
Posted: 11 Nov 2005 10:04 
Subject: are these free

*saint wrote: 
Are these free?*
You have my word that you can have these for FREE if you come collect them in person so I can see how much of a smart arse u are face to face.

im getting bored of your shitty snide little comments and would like to see how clever you are in "real life"

*1st PM - to which you then replied*

From: j600.com 
To: saint 
Posted: 11 Nov 2005 10:22 
Subject: Re: are these free 
*saint wrote: 
The thread indicates that they are FOR SALE - no mention of them being free. My post was purely to highlight this so as there can be no confusion. *

You sir seem to have the problem not me so please don't PM me with crap like this - thanks.

if something is for sale then its not free is it. its FOR SALE so why try and be clever with "witty" unfunny replies to all my posts.

if it was a 1 off then i wudnt be arsed but its everytime i have a post u have a snide reply (usually tagged up with jampott) and im getting pretty bored of it to be honest.

if u wanna f*ck about and be clever then be a man about it and do it face to face rather than hidden behind some sh1tty persona on a forum. i am 100% certain in real life u wudnt be as cocky and i'd like to find out.

If you can disprove this I'd welcome your comments and your version of the PMs - my only edit is to replace "u" with "*" and "i" with "1".


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

so.....these sim cards any good then?? :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

j600.com said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Ok - gay jibes being a "laugh" - you're a complete prick and a wanker - hahahahahaha
> ...


Saying that Saint youve made me feel like that . And i don't normally bite. You may mean your posts in good humour but i think sometimes you go over the mark. And because of your dry, bitter replies it can often rub people up the wrong way. But i tihnk alot of that has to do with i havnt met you. so can't really judge how you come across. I've met Jampott and know most of his comments are tongue and cheek and for the most part harmless.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Is "shoe sniffing, sandal wearing, phoney hacking, money grabbing, affiliate posting gobshite" offensive, or just funny?


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

jampott said:


> Is "shoe sniffing, sandal wearing, phoney hacking, money grabbing, affiliate posting gobshite" offensive, or just funny?


neither offensive or funny.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

alexasTT said:


> so.....these sim cards any good then?? :roll:


What sim cards?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> Is "shoe sniffing, sandal wearing, phoney hacking, money grabbing, affiliate posting gobshite" offensive, or just funny?


I would have thought shoe-sniffing would come under fetish?


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


I wouldnt have minded if it was one offs but it was happening in every single post i made, and when your advertising things for sale and people are ruining your adverts its rather annoying (and against forum rules i may ad, but i think some mods turn a blind eye for certain members)

*Any post(s) breaking the rules below will result in removal of the post, or if a repeat offender, their account will be disabled.*

The rules are:

1. No commercial advertising - Commercial adverts will be removed! 
2. Please modify the initial post by adding "SOLD" to the subject line when you have sold an item. 
3. It's recommended that you do not place your phone number here, ask for contact from buyers via email or IM on this board. 
4. The TT Forum has no liability for the information contained within the adverts placed here, for the worthiness of the goods being advertised. 
5. Please do not post 'bumps' just to get your item back to the top. 
6. Do not post a reply stating that an alternative is available - if you have something to sell, advertise it on your own thread! 
*7. Please do not respond to the advert with anything but a relavant response. This will be enforced by the moderators by removing offending posts.*

I didnt see any mods upholding these rules when it was happening in all my sales/wanted ads.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Is "shoe sniffing, sandal wearing, phoney hacking, money grabbing, affiliate posting gobshite" offensive, or just funny?
> ...


I would imagine they would come on the laces. :lol:

(for the dull-minded, I know that sandals don't generally have laces, but needed a descriptive word for part of a shoe so the joke would make sense.)


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

jampott said:


> (for the dull-minded, I know that sandals don't generally have laces, but *needed a descriptive word for part of a shoe *so the joke would make sense.)


straps, sandals have straps.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

j600.com said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > j600.com said:
> ...


You pretty much broke those rules when you posted my phone number.

And when you posted affiliate links. That's commercial advertising...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

..............and I still have no answer.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

j600.com said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > (for the dull-minded, I know that sandals don't generally have laces, but *needed a descriptive word for part of a shoe *so the joke would make sense.)
> ...


Shoes don't, and the joke is about a shoe fetish... you quoted the part about dull-minded people, but obviously didn't pay attention to it. :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

jampott said:


> You pretty much broke those rules when you posted my phone number.
> 
> And when you posted affiliate links. That's commercial advertising...


I didnt post your phone number, that could have been anybody's phone number it wasnt complete. Also i didnt know it was an affiliate link, and if we are being *anal* :wink: it wasnt posted in the sales section either.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

j600.com said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > You pretty much broke those rules when you posted my phone number.
> ...


You made up a random string of digits that just happened to match my phone number? Bloody hell, call Norris McWhirter! (except he's dead, I think...) The chances of that are minute!

Of course you knew it was an affiliate link. Don't take us for complete idiots. You make money by selling (and / or following) internet trading tips, and you expect us to believe you don't understand what an affiliate link is / looks like? Pull the other one, fella, it has a f*cking big bell on. :lol:


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

jampott said:


> You made up a random string of digits that just happened to match my phone number? Bloody hell, call Norris McWhirter! (except he's dead, I think...) The chances of that are minute!
> 
> Of course you knew it was an affiliate link. Don't take *us* for complete idiots. You make money by selling (and / or following) internet trading tips, and you expect us to believe you don't understand what an affiliate link is / looks like? Pull the other one, fella, it has a f*cking big bell on. :lol:


I didnt say i made up a random string of digits, a phone number with digits missing isnt a complete phone number, if you rang the phone number i posted it wouldnt go to you would it??!

Im not taking anyone for idiots i honestly didnt know that was an affiliate link, you can check my forum to see who posted it and when it was posted if you want. I honestly didnt know it was an affiliate link and didnt realise o2 did affiliate schemes for free o2 sims otherwise yeh i might have signed up and would be posting my own affiliate link for it not someone elses. I wouldnt swear on a handicapped persons life to something which is a lie (but i know you'll have some witty remark about that aswell lined up)

Also why do u keep saying *US*, you dont speak for everyone on this forum.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

j600.com said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > You made up a random string of digits that just happened to match my phone number? Bloody hell, call Norris McWhirter! (except he's dead, I think...) The chances of that are minute!
> ...


Your grasp of English really isn't that good is it? "Us" in the context I used it was NOT speaking for everyone on the forum. It was suggesting that YOU viewed us as idiots. You are mixing up the subject and object of the comment.

I'm not speaking for everyone on the forum. Far from it.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] Good job im not a peace envoy......The whole world will be at war.........Will someone take the bones away from these guys please.


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] Good job im not a peace envoy......The whole world will be at war.........Will someone take the bones away from these guys please.


its ok saint will be along soon to take jampotts bone :wink: :-*


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> > Before long people will get to know you and the e-bummers.
> 
> 
> That's the one that sticks in my throat!!


Technique dear boy, technique. :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

This would make great telly!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > > Before long people will get to know you and the e-bummers.
> ...


You are well tuned in!! Would have thought someone would have picked that up by now!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

j600.com said:


> I didnt see any mods upholding these rules when it was happening in all my sales/wanted ads.


I don't recall seeing any threads in breach of rules.

I also don't recall seing any complaints from anyone to raise the mods awarenss of it. :?

Are you suggesting there's some bias at play?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

.......... and still I wait. J600 you obviously have nothing to back-up your earlier statement - so - am interested to see your skill at riding a bike backwards.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

saint said:


> .......... and still I wait.....


I will wait with you if that's OK. What are we waiting for?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

scavenger said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > .......... and still I wait.....
> ...


Anything you wish......as long as it's money up-front :-*

PS - Jampott is negotiable as an extra bonus


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Forgive me, I am new to this e-bumming (though there appears to be some experienced e-cottagers here)... :roll:

I am sure one will be along any moment...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

scavenger said:


> Forgive me, I am new to this e-bumming (though there appears to be some experienced e-cottagers here)... :roll:
> 
> I am sure one will be along any moment...


Don't worry - am gentle with first-timers!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I can't believe this has been stretched out to 9 pages.

I haven't read the past 5 pages but I guess it'll probably be about e-bumming and two people slagging off another.

Am i right?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

read on.............. read on................. will atleast make a boring tv night vanish into the fog.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Well just read 4 pages of it, and it was highly entertaining.

I look forward to another 18 pages of it when I come into the office tomorrow morning.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Of course............... it's freaky Friday!!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> I look forward to another 18 pages of it when I come into the office tomorrow morning.


Oh no! I'm not in until Monday - how am I going to catch up on 50 pages on Monday morning?? Having said that though, this thread has defo brightened my week!


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

> I didnt lie about the spacers - i listed them for sale, someone didnt wanna pay the asking price and started spreading lies about me.


i did not spread any lies you seem to spread yor own lies about and keep tripping yourself up cause you post so much shÃ­te on here you cant keep track :lol:

you said to me you were wanting to get your money back from the spacers and not make anything from them, yet you tried to charge me Â£5 more than you paid for the 10mm spacers.

you told me you only charge what is costs for postage and dont make money off postage charges, yet you wanted to charge me Â£16 postage for 2 sets of spacers, because it cost Â£8 for one set you were charging Â£16 for 2 sets when eveyone knows sending 2 sets together would have been cheaper. Also you refused to use my choice of courrier DHL at Â£12 for collection and next day delivery. Which i would have thought was better cause they collect from you and no trip to p/o.

Oh and the 8 or 10 free bolts, that were only free if i paid your inflated postage costs.

so you are lying yet again, trying to make a few Â£Â£Â£ssssss, had you kept to your word and sold them to me without trying to make any profit and were offering free bolts then you would have accepted my offer of Â£87 (Â£40 + Â£35 + Â£12 p+p) what you paid for the spacers plus my choice of dhl courrier.



> I wouldnt swear on a handicapped persons life to something which is a lie (but i know you'll have some witty remark about that aswell lined up)


a 'handicapped persons' life, would that person happen to be your handicapped brother. Quite a shameless way to use a disadvantaged person to try and make yourself seem genuine. Cause its still not working.


----------

